# using a potting soil in a high tech tank



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

as the title suggests, has anyone ever done this? or is it even possible? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

From what I'm gathering from Walstad is that the NPT is ideal for low to med light setups. This allows the soil to produce Co2 at a rate the plants can utilize well. 

Once one starts putting what would be considered high light to a tank and injecting Co2, essentially speeding up nature, the plants deplete the soil rather quickly. I think I read along the lines that algea can be a huge issue with high tech NPT as well. 

Can someone else chime in?


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

I have dirt in all but two of my tanks (we have 20 or so tanks). All the way from no tech to high tech. Dirt grows nice plants.

stu


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

nkambae said:


> I have dirt in all but two of my tanks (we have 20 or so tanks). All the way from no tech to high tech. Dirt grows nice plants.
> 
> stu


more or less the info I was looking for. I don't see why it wouldn't be doable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

i am actually in the process of doing this exact set up.

OCMG soil, mineralized via AaronT's how to, capped wth flourite original

not quite high light, but a good deal more then low tech requires and CO2.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> i am actually in the process of doing this exact set up.
> 
> OCMG soil, mineralized via AaronT's how to, capped wth flourite original
> 
> not quite high light, but a good deal more then low tech requires and CO2.


I'm going to do 2x54 2 hours of 4x54 8-9hours a day, mgoc injecting co2. gonna start EI dosing. we'll see how this turns out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeChaoOrdo (Jan 7, 2012)

I use dirt in all my tanks. In low tech tanks, it provides pretty much all the parameters needed. In a high tech tank it provides a safety net. Having a rich substrate won't take the place of dosing the water column and the better dosed the water column is the longer your substrate will remain rich, but having a rich substrate does provide some leeway if you get busy or go on vacation and such.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

i started the mineralization 3 days ago.

i finished the wet/dry cycle today on my first batch. i have another soaking. and will most likely have another 2 to go


----------



## aquatic tuna (Jan 18, 2012)

that looks great ! ,chadramsey..
any updates ?


----------



## Eugene (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello!

Here are some urgly telephone photoes of my tanks (240 L "community", 100 L "endler+platy+shrimp+catfish", 50 L "formosa+shrimp"). 
Age of all tanks - 4-5 ears without restarting.
http://aqu-a.ru/blogs/moe-hozyaystvo
All - on natural substrates below sand. All substrates are different - one is "composite" (mix of ingridients), one is soil for palms, one - based on pure biohumus (after two-week keeping underwater before placement for fermentation).
Result everywhere almost the same - good and long-term plant growth, no problems with algae and substrate quality.
Light - compact lamps 840 (in 50 L. 840+860), 0.7-0.9 watt per litre, had tried CO2 for about two years, but objectively see no reason in it and not using it any more.

Also I have some small tanks, one I like wery much:

























and more










based on sand+biohumus.


----------



## thefisherman (Nov 26, 2011)

i have a little 5g dirt tank i kinda rushed. i basically dumped the soil into my tank (with pfs cap) and flooded it lol.

my plants love the mud, especially my rooting plants (star repens). the only negative is because i rushed things, i disturbed the soil layer and i have cloudy water and soil particles settling on the plant leaves.

i figure after a couple months things will clear up lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Eugene said:


> Hello!
> 
> Here are some urgly telephone photoes of my tanks (240 L "community", 100 L "endler+platy+shrimp+catfish", 50 L "formosa+shrimp").
> Age of all tanks - 4-5 ears without restarting.
> ...


some crazy growth in the 2nd picture. really liking it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

